# Car Tax



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm sure I read that Grey imports (with CO2 emissions greater than 225 g/km)registered in the UK post March 2006 will now be subject to the highest rate of car tax, regardless of the age of the vehicle.

I'm thinking of taking the plunge with another import, but obviously don't want to pay £400+ car tax a year!

Is this correct?


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

oh dear 400quid per year.try living over here it costs me 1300 to tax the car per year.count yourselves lucky i should think.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

GTR_Cymru said:


> Is this correct?


I think it is.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here in Malta 250+ g/km cars registered after JAN 2009 have to pay the tax rate depends on the year the car was manufactured, starts at €500 and goes up to €1474 per year :nervous:


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

You are correct - it is the date that the car is first registered in the UK that counts, not the date of manufacture. 

I am stuffed for the £405 annually for my 2007 registered GTR even though I do bugger all miles, whilst my rep next door neighbour pays £180 on his Vectra (or whatever it is) and does 30k + a year. Don't you just love a fair and valid system that really works to save the planet!!!


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

i registerd my car march 2008 and i was about 200 to tax it for the year that was a few months back tho when i re taxed it

last time this came up i think cars made pre 2002 came under the old way and after 2002 came under the new tax brackets 

as mines is a 95 it comes under the old scheme even tho it was registerd in march 2008


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

yep, mine is over 400 quid.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone know the g/km c02 value for R34s? ive been searching for hours to no avail.

only thing i managed to find was a from an unverified source and it was ~400 g/km which is hard to believe since its about twice as any other car on the street.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> yep, mine is over 400 quid.


really?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Mines only £185/year, im the first UK owner & its a late 2008 import..First ive heard about it tbh.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

i think DVLA are forcing the new road tax scheme for C02 if the car was first registered on or after 2001 (i believe) 
looking around other motoring forums seems to be a grey area or lottery of some sort 
some people are paying the higher rate while others with the same car are paying lower rate, 
all i know is my mate re taxed his 350z (its a 2002) and he paid £400
while my R32 is still at the lower rate


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

330 euros in ireland for 3 months tax on my gtr..id be well happy with 400pounds a year


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Micky Hanson said:


> i think DVLA are forcing the new road tax scheme for C02 if the car was first registered on or after 2001 (i believe)
> looking around other motoring forums seems to be a grey area or lottery of some sort
> some people are paying the higher rate while others with the same car are paying lower rate,
> all i know is my mate re taxed his 350z (its a 2002) and he paid £400
> while my R32 is still at the lower rate


yeah thats what i have always based it on, a car regardless of import date if date of manufacture is before 01 it goes on the old tax scheme.

which is capped at £185 for imports 

re taxed mine a month or so ago.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> really?


Yep, i have the renual notice at the parents house. i will scan and post it tommorrow morning. 


Anyway, the co on mine is 370g/km


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

> i think DVLA are forcing the new road tax scheme for C02 if the car was first registered on or after 2001 (i believe)
> looking around other motoring forums seems to be a grey area or lottery of some sort


It does seem as if it is a bit of a lottery then because mattysupra's car is manufactured before 2001 and gets stuffed for the £400.

Maybe a poll is in order...

My R34 was 394 G/kg btw

Dave


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

it works on the date it was registered in the u.k. 

I have spent hours on the phone with dvla as i think that if i have to pay the tax for a car registered after 2005 then i should have a reg plate that is after 2005. Robbing barstards. 

The real pee take is that my car (skyline) will only see maybe 3000 miles a years where as my other motor costing 120 quid tax a year will see 40'000 miles! 

Hows that work then? surely the car that does the most miles should be taxed more?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

o to add to that, i can have my car retested to change the tax band. Im thinking of having the car remapped to run minimum co for the test and then mapping it back to normal after. 

But the cost of this will work out more than the tax if i only keep the car for a year or so.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

I pay £185 for my 2005 gtr. I guess the system missed me then!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Just retaxed mine this month, £190 for the year. Its a 1995 R33 GTR but imported in 2008. There are no emission figures on my V5 log book either.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If the car was never officially imported they won't have emissions data for it so it goes on the old scheme. Yet another reason to have an R32


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Needs to register your car as PLG (Private Light Good) vehicle and you'll pay £190 a year.
My R33 GT-R was imported in 2008 and registered with the DVLA in October 2008 and I'm paying the PLG rate


----------

